# Vandoglossum Furuse (Neofinetia Fujimusume)



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2016)

Vandoglossum Furuse Neofinetia Fujimusume web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful! Does yours have any scent?


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2016)

Lovely delicate colors.

I'm curious on whether it has a fragrance as well.

Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2016)

Very sweet!


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2016)

Has some taxonomist been messing with the Neo. name
AGAIN???? Regardless of naming, the plant and the delicate blooms are beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2016)

yep, all Vandas...............................

its very nice.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 26, 2016)

abax said:


> Has some taxonomist been messing with the Neo. name AGAIN???? Regardless of naming, the plant and the delicate blooms are beautiful.



Sweet little thing whatever you want to call it.

No "messing" with Neofinetia since the switch to Vanda; accept that or not as you will. The other half of this is Holcoglossum pumilum, and Vanda x Holcoglossum = Vandoglossum. But I think this is one of those known hybrids that slips under the radar as a "Neo" for Japanese growers, hence Fujimusume.

Holcoglossum pumilum (2013) is accepted by Kew, but AKA Saccolabium pumilum (1906), Ascocentrum pumilum (1916), Ascolabium pumilum (1977) and Vanda hayatae (2013).


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it usually has a light scent, but the odor of the pesticide (Bug B Gone) I used this morning must be stronger!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> No "messing" with Neofinetia since the switch to Vanda; accept that or not as you will. The other half of this is Holcoglossum pumilum, and Vanda x Holcoglossum = Vandoglossum. But I think this is one of those known hybrids that slips under the radar as a "Neo" for Japanese growers, hence Fujimusume.



What more can I say? I bought it as a Neof, but most Neofs addicts recognized it is actually a hybrid previously known as Ascofinetia Furuse. But since Ascofinetia pumila is not an Ascofinetia by now and since Neofinetia is now a Vanda, I wrote Vandoglossum. Whatever the name is has today or the name it will have tomorrow, in my heart, it is a cutie anyway!!!


----------



## gego (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes, it is a CUTIE!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2016)

Erythrone, excellent attitude. If it looks like a Neo, smells
like a Neo and one chooses to call it a Neo, then it's a
Neo. Vandoglossum, I suppose, makes perfect sense
though.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2016)

Japanese names of plants do not always coincide with their Latin names. They are more like a concept or general class of plants. Even within a selected form, there can be quite a bit of variation. In truth everyone is very aware of what is what, but if they still call it "fuukiran" or "fuuran" it is not meant in strict sense as in the binomial Latin system. The same holds true for many other plants here. 

Part of the confusion is that in the west some people have come to call these plants "neos", but that should be confused with the Japanese naming system. If a plant is of foreign origin, they use their phonetic system to give it a Japanese sound, for example Paphiopedium becomes "Pafio" (said "paa-fee-o").


----------



## eaborne (Mar 28, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Even within a selected form, there can be quite a bit of variation.



Tom, do you know if there is a lot of variation amongst Fujimusume plants?


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 29, 2016)

There are a lot of variation in plants like this one. I have two Fuji-musume	藤娘. One plant has very long leaves and the flowers are pale pink. No scent. The other plant is a little darker, but the leaves are more like bean leaf Neofinetia. But it has scent.

My vendor that supplies most of my Furan (Neofinetia) describes this plant:

"Fujimusume is hybrid between Neofinetia falcata and Fujiiran(japanese orchid). Fujimusume is a well-known hybrid in Japan--like KIBANA (yellow Neo). Flower is pink and has wonderful fragrance like Neofinetia falcata. They bloom several times a year because of the Fujiiran parent. Although this variety is not registered in Fukiran society, every Fukiran literature includes them because of their popularity."

I have seen comments that indicate Fujiiran is Holcoglossum pumilum? But I have not been able to verify if this is the plant used to create this Fujimusume but most comments are in Japanese or Chinese!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> Tom, do you know if there is a lot of variation amongst Fujimusume plants?



Mark, I've only seen a dozen or so in person and they looked pretty similar, though I imagine flower color is variable. That happens with other forms too though. I bought a "yellowish" colored form of Unkai last summer and am really interested to see how different it is from the usual one.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 29, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> The other plant is a little darker, but the leaves are more like bean leaf Neofinetia. But it has scent.



That's the one I would want. :drool: Erythrone's plant at the beginning of this thread is desirable to me as well.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> I bought a "yellowish" colored form of Unkai last summer and am really interested to see how different it is from the usual one.



Unkai is a great variety!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 29, 2016)

Matt,

I missed your post. Some comments:



MattWoelfsen said:


> There are a lot of variation in plants like this one. I have two Fuji-musume	藤娘. One plant has very long leaves and the flowers are pale pink. No scent. The other plant is a little darker, but the leaves are more like bean leaf Neofinetia. But it has scent.



Nice to see so much variation in form. I've honestly not looked that carefully at them - not that I'm a purist with regard to hybrids, I just didn't look. Like Mark, I'd want the one with the bean leaves and darker flowers.



> My vendor that supplies most of my Furan (Neofinetia) describes this plant:
> 
> "Fujimusume is hybrid between Neofinetia falcata and Fujiiran(japanese orchid). Fujimusume is a well-known hybrid in Japan--like KIBANA (yellow Neo). Flower is pink and has wonderful fragrance like Neofinetia falcata. They bloom several times a year because of the Fujiiran parent. Although this variety is not registered in Fukiran society, every Fukiran literature includes them because of their popularity."



Sounds right. Publications about fuukiran usually have this form listed, but it is recognized as a hybrid plant.



> I have seen comments that indicate Fujiiran is Holcoglossum pumilum? But I have not been able to verify if this is the plant used to create this Fujimusume but most comments are in Japanese or Chinese!



The hybrid is between Ascocentrum pumilum (fujiiran) and Vanda falcata from what I've read. It would be interesting to know what form of V. falcata is being used, or if it varies. I'd imagine crosses with bean leaves would produce smaller foliage, though the A. pumilum genes could dominate. It would be fun to have time and space to do such crosses - but fuukiran are so slow from seed!


----------

